# Non-tunnel HB Pro w/ 60R



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call PowerTech


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Or Merc.


----------



## djfishes1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Tried both. Powertech said they didn't understand why I wasn't getting better numbers with the 4 blade 15 pitch because that's what they would recommend. I contacted Merc online and haven't gotten a response


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Call HB and ask them to find out what prop Benny Blanco runs….he has a Pro w/60r 

I’m a fan of the Spitfire and run one on my Marquesa with a 90 Sho in a 17p, prop’d for hole shot and heavy loads. I’d try to find the 13p if I was you. 
Also PT’s 4 blade might spin up easier than the Spitfire, but I think you’ll still only want a 14p unless you want to prop for solo wot.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

Call Ken at prop gods in Florida. He may be able to help.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Second for Ken, he has always treated me right.


----------

